# France by car 2006.



## BOXtheFOX (18 Oct 2005)

I am thinking of taking the car to France next summer. I am still not sure if it is better to travel Rosslare/Pembroke then UK to France or Rosslare/Cherbourg/Roscoff or fly drive. I would welcome advice from those who did any of the above in 2005.


----------



## Omega (18 Oct 2005)

Landbridge via the UK is cheaper but a lot of driving is involved and you may have to consider an overnight stay if you don't get timely connections.
Fly/drive may be cheaper than the direct ferry but you don't have your own car.
If you get the direct ferry and you're a wine drinker, you can bring back lots of vino and make the trip reasonably economical that way. That's what I always do.....


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Oct 2005)

Hi,

I notice in this previous thread that these people are mentioned [broken link removed] and wonder if they are worth investigating.

This other thread might be relevant also.


----------



## getoffthepot (18 Oct 2005)

Fly drive - did it this summer to Biarritz.
Ryanair flights 99c + tax

2 weeks car hire Peugeot 307 €343 

A lot cheaper than the ferry especially if June/July/August.


----------



## jem (18 Oct 2005)

if going by ferry go cork roscoff with britinay ferries NOT Irish ferries, hours in the difference in journey also class of boat, bunks etc.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (19 Oct 2005)

Most people are suggesting Cork/Roscoff with Britanny Ferries rather than Rosslare/Roscoff with Irish Ferries. For me driving to Rosslare from Dublin is much easier than driving to Cork.  Are Irish Ferries really that bad? Can anyone give a balanced comparison?


----------



## Gimme (20 Oct 2005)

I've done the landbridge to France twice (used the tunnel) and direct from Cork (Brittany Ferries) once. I have never done the Fly/Drive but I think at this stage (prices/extra mileage on car, speed of travel, etc) it might be the best option. 

I used the landbridge when I was travelling down the South East of France and into Italy, I used the Cork/Roscoff route for the West coast. I would have a concern with booking Irish Ferries at the moment becuase of the IR problems there or what might lay ahead. If you need to bring a lot of extra stuff, buggies, travel cot, bikes, etc then the car might be your best option otherwise as the fly/drive might be best.

The big downfall with the boat is travel time (driving and sailing) and the cost €1,400.00 two years ago for 4 of us.


----------



## Omega (20 Oct 2005)

BOXtheFOX said:
			
		

> Most people are suggesting Cork/Roscoff with Britanny Ferries rather than Rosslare/Roscoff with Irish Ferries. For me driving to Rosslare from Dublin is much easier than driving to Cork. Are Irish Ferries really that bad? Can anyone give a balanced comparison?


 
No, they're not THAT bad. This has been my experience:
1. Brittany ferries have a newer/better ship on the route but the IF ship, while needing a major facelist, is seaworthy and acceptable overall.
2. IF sails to France every second day, which gives lots of flexibility, whereas BF sails one a week in each direction. If there's a problem (as in 2004), you'll have to go back via the UK, whereas IF may be able to get you on their next sailing.
3. IF arrives in Roscoff at 11.00 and sails out at 19.00; BF arrive at 7.00 on Sunday and leave at 22.00 on Friday. Depending on where you're going, one might suit better.
4. That's it really. I always go with IF, even though Cork is nearer to me than Rosslare. Notwithstanding the current IR issues at IF, I also prefer to support an Irish company, rather than a subsidised French one.


----------



## michaelm (20 Oct 2005)

BOXtheFOX said:
			
		

> Most people are suggesting Cork/Roscoff with Britanny Ferries rather than Rosslare/Roscoff with Irish Ferries. For me driving to Rosslare from Dublin is much easier than driving to Cork.  Are Irish Ferries really that bad? Can anyone give a balanced comparison?


I've been on both ferries and much prefer the Brittany Ferries boat over the Irish Ferries boat (which is a rust bucket).  The BF boat is cleaner, has better facilities and does the trip in less time.  It does get in early (07:30 CET) on a Sunday, there's not much open in France on a Sunday, and many campsites (assuming you're going to stay on a campsite) want you to arrive after 15:00 so if you're not driving far you'll have a few hours to kill and likewise on the way back as the ferry doesn't leave until 22:00.  If you are going a good distance then it’s perfect.  Given the current IF boat, the HR problems and the issues they had loading/unloading at the French ports during the summer (which i witnessed, luckily from an unhindered BF boat) I would not dream of using IF for the French crossing.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Oct 2005)

BOXtheFOX, fly-drive could very well be your smartest option, especially if you're travelling with young kids. When/where were you thinking of going, and for how long?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Oct 2005)

All useful and helpful suggestions. I am thinking of mid May during the low cost price band. Just myself and my wife. Heading toward Quimper area of Brittany. Also thinkng about cabins and stuff vis a viz the reclining pullman seat for the crossing as against a cabin. Any thoughts? Do they have to be booked early/comfort etc.  I am not too keen to sleep on an inside cabin or bunkbed.  I will probably stay in hotels in France. I have researched sites like www.francehotelnetwork.com  and www.logis-de-france.fr and can get nice hotels for about €80 per room to include breakfast. The ferries are charging €98 for a box room without breakfast a bit pricey. Finally checked Aer Arann flights to Lorient also a bit pricey if you have to add on the cost of car hire. I am leaning toward Cork Roscoff with pullman seat and then booking two different hotels for 3/4 night stays independently.


----------



## Samantha (21 Oct 2005)

Better book a cabin than a seat unless you don't mind not sleeping throught the night. A lot of youth are booking the seats so you don't get much rest. Done it one year, I won't never do it again.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Oct 2005)

"Better book a cabin than a seat unless you don't mind not sleeping throught the night"

Is it also still an important point to book the best level that the cabin is on. Many moons ago booked one too near the engines and the heat was dreadful.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (22 Oct 2005)

Interesting point Sueellen.  Is it possible to choose the floor level and location of cabin when booking or is it pot luck? What is the best location on the ship excluding the upper decks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Oct 2005)

Hi,

I see Brittany Ferries have this explanation on cabins but it does not appear to mention anything about cabin levels. It was back in the 80s when we travelled so things should have changed a lot since then


----------



## MandaC (23 Oct 2005)

I travelled to France with Irish Ferries about three years ago and then last year with Brittany Ferries.  I would not ever consider going again with Irish Ferries.  The ship was rusty, rundown, food inedible, one engine broke down and it took 24 hours to get there, surprise surprise, engine not fixed for the return journey, so again it was like a slow boat to China. And the pullman seats, (we did not book a cabin) was like a dungeon.  No Way!!!

Brittany Ferries were much better, although many of us were very very seasick on the way back, which I was surprised at, given the size of the boat.

Do not even consider going with Irish Ferries.


----------



## z102 (23 Oct 2005)

The cabin number indicates the deck number . For example the cabin with number 512 would be on deck 5 , the cabin with number 613 would be on deck 6 and so on . I had a similar experience as MandaC , never again .


----------



## Vanilla (24 Oct 2005)

I'm an old hand at ferry crossings now. I've gone on Irish Ferries umpteen times and on Brittany ferries less often. Brittany is much nicer- nice food, nice staff, clean and new. Comparing them is like comparing a hostel to a hotel. Both will do the same job, but one is just nicer. Brittany of course is much nearer to me, but as we mainly travel off-season, we usually have no choice except to go on Irish Ferries. 

Sue Ellen is right about the cabin- the higher up you go, the better, and you CAN choose which floor you want, whether you want a window or not etc. I would never go without a cabin, and nowadays always go for a high cabin with window. 

If you go on Irish Ferries, bring your own food, the food is appalling and expensive. If you go on Brittany Ferries theres no need, the food is great and good value. 

Both of them offer entertainment- cinema, depending on the season there may well be a cabaret act in the main bar. Fun for all the family.

If I had a choice I'd go with Brittany Ferries, but not having that option wouldnt put me off Irish Ferries, as long as I had a cabin and my own food.


----------



## michaelm (24 Oct 2005)

BOXtheFOX said:
			
		

> Is it possible to choose the floor level and location of cabin when booking or is it pot luck?


If you just book an outside cabin, it will have a window and as such will be on one of the upper decks.  I suppose a cabin that's midships would be better if you're concerned about sea sickness as there should be less pitch and roll.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Oct 2005)

Great stuff. It looks like a cabin on the upper deck with window and travelling by Brittany Ferries. Now, how about accommodation. I am heading toward Quimper. I am drawn to staying in a hotel for 5 nights but I have been waylaid by a couple of the mobile home sites that look pretty good. Any thoughts or recommendations on areas near Quimper?
Travelling in May, two adults, no kids.


----------



## michaelm (24 Oct 2005)

Maybe consider Bénodet.  It's a seafront town/village and quite pleasant.  It's 10 miles from Quimper and there's a boat that runs up the Odet river from Bénodet to Quimper also.  There are a number of campsites within a few minutes walk of the promenade in Bénodet.


----------



## noodles (25 Oct 2005)

Hi there,

If you're looking for a budget option - it may be worth checking out Celtic Link ferries at [broken link removed] I travelled Rosslare-Cherboug return for just €330 last summer - booked over a month in advance, single passenger.

Not for the delicate mind you - it's shipping ferry with very limited car spaces (no foot passengers), the ship is small and consequently a wee bit rocky!  Facilities limited to a single bar and the eat all you like self service meals (included in price) are taken with the predominantly Russian crew canteen style... Plus I think I might have been the only woman on board and had an audience to see how I managed the uphill-reverse-parallel-park embarkment!  On the plus side, I had twin cabin with ensuite all to myself, staff were really nice and there were none of the Irish Ferries industrial dispute related delays.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (25 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the info. The celticlink ferries look very interesting. Just a question about the journey from Cork/Roscoff with Brittany Ferries. Is it a rough crossing? Sea sickness and all that?


----------



## Omega (25 Oct 2005)

Any of the crossings can be a bit rough, depending on the weather,
though this is less likely in summer time. 
Cork/Roscoff shouldn't be any rougher, per se, than alternative routes.
Also, the bigger the ship, the less you feel, as implied by Noodles above.
In this context, the BF Pont Aven is probably slightly bigger than the IF Normandy. Make sure to get "Sea Legs" (or similar) travel sickness tablets at the pharmacy - they work every time for me.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (10 Nov 2005)

I contacted customer service in Irish Ferries in mid October asking them when their brochure/ferry prices would be available for 2006. By the end of the month she confidently said. Still waiting.


----------



## Daddy (14 Nov 2005)

To: Box The Fox + others if of interest

Stayed at the campsite L'Orangerie de Lanniron close to Quimper 4 star site for 19 nights last July.   I only paid Euro 925 for top quality accomodation through a small unbonded operator.

If you are thinking of staying mid May you will practically get a new mobile
to rent as they were new to the site this year.

The site is fine and would be very quiet in May.   Not a great site for kids
no water slides yet.  The sun cannot be guaranteed ever in Brittany although this year was there best in the area for a number of years.

If you are interested the website address is [broken link removed]
and your contact is Jayne Wherry.   I have stayed with her for the last two years and accomodation like hers can cost an arm and a leg with other operators.   The mobiles are at the far end of the site and not near the reception area so might be too quiet.

I have no ties with the company other than a satisfied customer.

Daddy


----------



## BOXtheFOX (14 Nov 2005)

I noticed that Aer Lingus have introduced a new route to Rennes in Brittany. I was able to grab hold of some flights at half the cost of car ferry rates. The other half will pay for my hotel accommodation. I hope to use Rennes as my base and use public transport to visit St.Malo, Dinan, Vannes etc. I also came across a very helpful and efficient mobile home operation at www.sandpiperhols.co.uk the contact is Mr. Peter Hitchin.


----------



## Brittany (14 Nov 2005)

Hi there,

If you are thinking of Benodet, I have a mobile home there. 4*+ Campsite,
To make it easy try bonnevieholidays.co.uk  and check it out!


----------



## Brian4B (14 Nov 2005)

To  getoffthepot, RE

"Fly drive - did it this summer to Biarritz.
Ryanair flights 99c + tax"

can you recall date of booking and dates of flights?

Thanks.


----------



## joanmul (14 Nov 2005)

BOXtheFOX said:
			
		

> Great stuff. It looks like a cabin on the upper deck with window and travelling by Brittany Ferries. Now, how about accommodation. I am heading toward Quimper. I am drawn to staying in a hotel for 5 nights but I have been waylaid by a couple of the mobile home sites that look pretty good. Any thoughts or recommendations on areas near Quimper?
> Travelling in May, two adults, no kids.


 
A couple of years ago we went to France and we didn't book anyplace.   We just drove into various little villages and checked out what was there and drove on if we didn't like what was available.   It's not where you're going, but, for example, we were driving through the Champagne district and stopped in a little village - would have to look up the name as I don't remember now - but we found a little hotel run by a young couple.   We stayed one night, had dinner - 5 course - nearly all the courses were food cooked with Champagne i.e. Champagne sorbet - and breakfast for €50 for the two of us.   We'd never have found that without just driving along looking.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (15 Nov 2005)

Hello Brittany, You mentioned that you had a mobile home in Benodet?  A lot of people are purchasing abroad for second home and investment. Is your mobile home based on a 10 year lease or something and are you allowed to let it out over the summer months? It seems that it might be an interesting way to have the best of both worlds without too much up front expenditure. Are your costs high?  It's just that I had a mobile home in Ballincarrig in Brittas Bay for a number of years but found the costs/rules/regulations of the site very expensive and restrictive.


----------



## jem (3 Jan 2006)

that time of year again.
i have priced the fly/car rental v fery and there seemes to be sfa in the difference.
plane costing circa 800 for the 4 of us, car hire 250-=1050, ferry 1159,
advantage of fly is flexable go and come and no long travel, ferry - no lugage problems. don't know whether to leave the flight booking for a while and hope they come down.
must do some searching for camp sites as well , wont be booking with keycamp etc anyway.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Jan 2006)

I said earlier-


> If I had a choice I'd go with Brittany Ferries, but not having that option wouldnt put me off Irish Ferries, as long as I had a cabin and my own food.


 
I have changed my mind completely since debacle at Christmas when 700 of us were told belatedly at Rosslare that the ferry was cancelled and it then took a further 5 hours to deal with all the customers, while fights broke out and some Eastern European travellers openly swigged bottles of spirits and became belligerent- all this around very young children and no security. There were no facilities for children, no meals or accomodation were offered- not even a hot drink. On the return trip the ferry was over 2 hours late due to a 'mechanical error', the state of the boat was appalling, it was filthy, the crew could not understand the most basic of questions ( language barrier), and once again fights broke out in the early hours of the morning, with no security in evidence. This time the fighters I believe were Irish, and if I got the accent correct, were from Dublin. Irish Ferries are in big trouble if this is the service they will be providing. I for one will not go with them again if at all possible. In future it will be Brittany Ferries for me or flying.


----------



## le francais (11 Jan 2007)

should consider renting a camper/motorhome if travelling outside of July/August


----------



## HighFlier (11 Jan 2007)

There is no comparison between Brittany Ferries and Irish Ferries.

We have used both.

On irish Ferries if the sea dosent make you sick the ever pervasive smell of diesel exhausts will.

The Brittany Ferries has a new world class ship more akin to a cruise ship than a ferry.

The good cabins have flat screen Tv ,DVD players, mini Bar etc.

Just no contest and prices similar.

What you lose in the driving time you make up in the shorter sailing time.


----------



## Roscommon (26 Mar 2007)

*Sequoia park campsite, Marennes, France*

Just wondering has anybody stayed in the above campsite. Going there with my husband and two children (ages 5 & 2) in August.  Flying in La Rochelle Airport and am worried about available carseats.  Booked our car throught Hertz and am hoping they will have suitable seats for my two children.  Have never stayed in a mobile home and hope that it does not get too hot for kids at night. (mobile has not air-con.).  Any advice you have regarding our holiday would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Red (26 Mar 2007)

Boxthefox,

Brittany Ferries by far the best. Cleaner, shorter sailing times etc. Worth paying the extra.

Are you a wine drinker?? If so, take ferry & car. The saving on the wine, beer, alcohol & cigarettes will make up for any price difference in fly/drive


----------



## michaelm (26 Mar 2007)

*Re: Sequoia park campsite, Marennes, France*



Roscommon said:


> Just wondering has anybody stayed in the above campsite. Going there with my husband and two children (ages 5 & 2) in August. Flying in La Rochelle Airport and am worried about available carseats. Booked our car throught Hertz and am hoping they will have suitable seats for my two children. Have never stayed in a mobile home and hope that it does not get too hot for kids at night. (mobile has not air-con.). Any advice you have regarding our holiday would be gratefully accepted.


We stayed in Sequoia Parc last June.  It was particularly hot (and there were lots of ants) but as we had air-con so it was ok.  August should be cooler.  It's a large site with good facilities and a large pool complex.  I thought it was ok but it is aimed at the Dutch and doesn't seem very French.  The Aquarium in La Rochelle is small but good; there are some nice beaches on [SIZE=-1]Ile d’Oléron; Marennes is 5 mins up the road, there's a nice square, a E'leclerc and if the kids are stress a McDonald's with a play area.  We went to a good Zoo and a Castle adventure (bring a picnic) thing which was good but I can't remember the specifics . . I had put together an outline itinerary using Google before we left; at the Reception in Sequoia Parc they have lots of leaflets on what's round and about.[/SIZE]


----------



## Roscommon (27 Mar 2007)

Thanks for all the advice.  We have booked with Campotel and they have only 4 mobiles with air-con. on that campsite (fully booked for our two weeks).  Do they have fans in reception that you can hire?


----------



## michaelm (27 Mar 2007)

Don't know about fans but I'm sure you'd get one for €10 or €15 in the [SIZE=-1]E'leclerc.  The site itself is probably better than my previous post might suggest, it's just that I've been on others which I preferred to this one.[/SIZE]


----------



## Omega (27 Mar 2007)

I think that some of the Kelair (Campotel) mobiles may have a fan included - maybe it's just the Holiday Homes. Check with them.


----------



## Slim (28 Mar 2007)

Hi Roscommon

We spent some time in Marenne 2 years ago. It's a lovely area. The zoo at La Palmyre is excellent and La Rochelle Aquarium wortha  day out as Michaelm says. I have never seen fans for hire at the campsites and in August you would be lucky to get one anyway. It will be hot in August but you may get some thunderstorms or showers which will cool it down.

If you like wine, there is a very good wineshop on the road into Marennes from the McDonalds restaurant. The proprietor lived in Ireland and has excellent English. Wine €1.50 a litre. yum! We stayed out at Ronce le Bains, nice little seaside village near Marenne. There was a funfair there permanently and a few nice restaurants. Great forests along the coast behind the beaches, sea very rough, and lots of cycle trails. Near MArennes are the canals the fishermen use, lots of oyster/mussel shacks and restaurants.

You will enjoy the area.

Slim


----------



## Roscommon (17 May 2007)

Michael M, Omega & Slim,

Thanks for all the info.  Still very unsure about the campsite and area we booked, only came on the campsite review website after we had booked our holiday.  Past holidaymakers had said on the website that there was no decent beaches nearby and you would have to travel 30 minutes in a car to find a decent beach!  They also ran down the restaurant and takeaway on site saying they had to queue for a  hour each evening to get a takeaway.  I would really consider cancelling the accomodation and losing our deposit if it was a thing this campsite was really as bad as the reviews I read.  I have flights booked into La Rochelle and a car booked so I would have to book alternative accomdation for our holiday.  Really feel that I booked our holiday this year on a impulse note and did not do my homework on the campsite and area first.  Any thoughts on this campsite or alternative accomodation would be much appreciated.

Roscommon


----------



## michaelm (18 May 2007)

Roscommon said:


> Past holidaymakers had said on the website that there was no decent beaches nearby and you would have to travel 30 minutes in a car to find a decent beach!  They also ran down the restaurant and takeaway on site saying they had to queue for a  hour each evening to get a takeaway.


There are some nice beaches on [SIZE=-1]Ile d’Oléron (20-30 mins drive, but a nice drive).  We used the takeaway maybe once, it was standard, but in general we pretty much self-catered.  The site does have good facilities, I thought it was ok over all.  I had read some negative reviews but from my experience I'd write a neutral review.  My wife and kids thought it was a good site.[/SIZE]


----------



## Roscommon (18 May 2007)

michael m

Just got an email from Ryanair informing me that our flights have been deferred by 3 hours and if we want they will refund or get us a credit transfer.  Its definately like a sign?  We would have the option of flying Shannon - Nantes (avoiding the stress of early morning Dublin Airport), have you been to a good campsite in the St Jean de Mont or surrounding areas.  I just feel that Sequoia Parc might be a little secluded as we enjoy going out for dinner with a glass of wine?  We have been to France before but stayed in cities, this is the first time we have gone for the camping site option.

Thanks for the help
Roscommon


----------



## homebird (18 May 2007)

Roscommon, your kids may not be interested in the beach. I love the beach but couldn't get kids, same ages as yours, out of the pool.


----------



## Roscommon (18 May 2007)

Homebird,

What campsite did ye stay at?


----------

